# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Khao Phra Wihan National Park

## schiene

*Der Khao Phra Wihan National Park und Prasat Khao Preah Vihear*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khao_Ph..._National_Park

Ende Juni 2012 wollten wir den Prasat Khao Preah Vihear besuchen.Leider war er immer noch gesperrt und man konnte ihn nur
von einem Aussichtspunkt aus der Ferne sehen.Es war genau der Tag an welchem vor einem Jahr die Tempelanlage Kambodscha zugesprochen wurde.
Die Einfahrt zum NP kostet für Aussländer 100 Bath, für Thais 40 Bath und für das Auto 20 Bath.Es gab einige Prospekte mit Infos und Tips.Im Preis enthalten
ist der Zugang zu 2 weiteren NPs welche in der Nähe liegen.

Check Point mit Ticketverkauf 





nach ein paar Minuten Fahrt kommt man zu einem grossen Parkplatz und eine Weiterfahrt ist nicht möglich.Hier gibt/gab es viele Verkaufsstände und Restaurants 
welche aber alle geschlossen waren.Scheinbar kommt kaum noch jemand hier her und der Verkauf lohnt nicht mehr.
Da wir uns vorab angekündigt hatten wurden wir natürlich standesgemäß vom Militär empfangen :cool: 






wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

Vom Parkplatz aus läuft man über die Strasse und kann sofort eine wirklich tolle Aussicht auf Kambodscha geniesen...










wird fortgesetzt......

----------


## schiene

weitere Bilder....






aber ich war ja in bester Begleitung...


man läuft ca.10 Minuten bergauf bis man zum Aussichtspunkt kommt.Überall gibts Sitzmöglichkeiten wenns zu anstrengend wird..



wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

auf der rechten Seite sieht man immer wieder Camps und Bunker von der thail.Armee









wird fortgesetzt....

----------


## schiene

weitere Bilder......











wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

die Touristeninformation


auf dem Rückweg erkundigten wir uns noch nach anderen Ausflugszielen im NP.Der Wasserfall und die Höhle waren
für Besucher noch gesperrt.



Zurück zum Parkplatz und nen kurzes "Schwätzchen" mit der anwesenden Polizei





solche behelfsmässigen "Bunker"/Unterstände sah man überall



wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## wein4tler

Wieder ein schöner Bericht. Danke schön! Bei Deiner Bekleidung ist mir schon klar, dass das Militär angetreten ist. Die dachten, ein deutscher Offizier will einen Frontbesuch machen.

----------


## schiene

> Wieder ein schöner Bericht. Danke schön! Bei Deiner Bekleidung ist mir schon klar, dass das Militär angetreten ist. Die dachten, ein deutscher Offizier will einen Frontbesuch machen.


ja,die haben mich auch gefragt ob ich bei einer Armee tätig bin. :cool: 

Da der Wasserfall und die Höhle nicht zugänglich waren beschlossen wir die alte Tempelanlage Prasat Don Tuan zu besuchen.
Fahrzeit mit dem Auto ca.15 Minuten vom Parkplatz.
Naja,eigentlich ist es nur ein altes Gebäude und ob ein Besuch lohnt soll jeder für sich entscheiden...








hinter der Ruine führte ein schmaler Weg in den Dschungel und endete nach ca.300 Meter im "Nichts"
Ausser diese "spanischen Reitern" welche überall zu sehen waren gabs da nix...

----------


## schiene

Anschliessend wollten wir noch einen nahliegenden "Stausee"/ Wasserreservoir besichtigen.Die Fahrt dahin dauerte länger als geplant da die letzten 
5 Kilometer wirklich nur im Schrittempo aufgund der schlechten Strasse möglich war.
Ein schöner See mit sauberen,klaren Wasser lud zum ausruhen ein.Aber ehrlich gesagt lohnt es nicht da hin zu fahren da es wirklich eine
sehr sehr schlechte Strasse ist und es weit und breit nichts gibt.Ich dachte an einem so schönen See findet man bestimmt ein Restaurant,
aber da irrte ich gewaltig.





der Abfluss

am Ende der Strasse beginnt laut Aussage der beiden Angler Kambodscha.Die Strasse endet auch mitten im Dschungel.

----------

